# Favoriten Items sind weg



## Zyberion (29. April 2004)

Hallo...
Wir hatten heute einen Stromausfall und als ich wieder ins Internet ging und per Favorit tutorails.de ansteuern wollte fehlte dieses kleine "T"-Logo plötzlich.
Auch von den anderen Favoriten in meiner Liste feheln diese kleinen Items (wie immer die auch heissen mögen)
Wie kann ich die wiederbekommen und vorallem....:
Wiso sind die weg...durch den Ausfall?
Wenn ja....können durch so einen Stromausfall noch andere sachen gelöscht worden sein. Sachen die nicht sofort auffalen aber wichtig sind.

MfG Zyberion


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. April 2004)

Diese "favicons" befinden sich normalerweise im Browsercache.

Warum sie jetzt dort weg sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen.... wenn du aber das nächste mal die betreffende Seite besuchst sollten sie sich dort wieder befinden... und beim nächsten Brauserstart auch wieder angezeigt werden.


----------

